# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Liefde is gezond voor je hart

## FRANCOIS580

Liefde is gezond voor je hart 

*Liefde zorgt voor kriebels in je buik en doet je hart vlugger kloppen. Liefde is echter niet alleen een prettig gevoel, het heeft ongetwijfeld ook een positieve invloed op je gezondheid. Dat blijkt uit de resultaten van een recent wetenschappelijke onderzoek. Liefde en genegenheid is in de eerste plaats goed voor je hart. Dat werd al altijd gezegd, maar wordt nu dus ook wetenschappelijk bewezen. Er is echter nog veel meer. Liefde werkt positief op vele andere en zelfs levensbedreigende aandoeningen. Studies wezen uit dat wie liefde en verbondenheid ervaart, niet alleen gelukkiger maar ook gezonder zal leven. Liefde doet ook veel vlugger genezen. Wat is nu verantwoordelijk voor de positieve invloed van liefde en geborgenheid op je gezondheid?* 

Liefde beInvloedt ook positief je sociaal leven. Resultaten van recente wetenschappelijke onderzoeken tonen nu zwart op wit aan dat wie vriendschap, genegenheid en vriendschap op zijn levensweg ontmoet, langer zal leven. En niet alleen je hart toont zich beter in conditie. Diegenen die je graag zien zorgen er in de eerste plaats voor dat je bloeddruk lichtjes daalt. Knuffelaars ervaren hetzelfde effect. En een lagere bloeddruk verkleint je risico op allerlei hart- en vaatziekten.

*Liefde werkt pijnstillend*

Genegenheid, vriendschap maar vooral liefde hebben ook een sterke pijnstillende werking. Niet alleen lichamelijk, maar ook geestelijk. De betrokkenheid die je van je vrienden en je geliefde krijgt, heeft een helend karakter.Je hormonen zijn daar in de eerste plaats verantwoordelijk voor. Liefdevolle aanrakingen, knuffels en strelingen zorgen er voor dat je hersenen extra endorfines aanmaken. Dit hormoon maakt je minder gevoelig voor pijn en zal je angst verminderen. Als gevolg van deze extra endorfines zul je je ook veel rustiger voelen.

*Beste remedie tegen depressies*

Liefde brengt ook nog andere processen op gang. Liefdevolle contacten activeren de productie van oxytoline, hét knuffel- en gelukshormoon bij uitstek. Een compliment, een knuffel of een glimlach doen wonderen. Dat niet alleen, ze verhogen tegelijk je hormonenspiegel. Een hoger oxytolinegehalte wapent je beter tegen .../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## Yv

Niets is mooier dan liefde die beantwoord wordt!

----------


## FRANCOIS580

En jij zegt het zoooooooooooooooooooooooooooomooi!

----------

